# Butts with Piedmont Pan



## Helen_Paradise (Jan 21, 2007)

Yesterday I finally put the thing together. I just taped the two bowls together with painter's tape and drilled. Nothing fancy. Foiled. Ready to go!




At 3pm I put the two butts on, WRO on both. The temp has held steady all day and night so far at around 240. They should be ready to take off in the next few hours. I am more than pleased with the pan. Second picture is from 7:30am this morning.






I'll have the finished product pictures tomorrow or so along with the rib roasts I am doing. 

The freeze California has whithered the tops of the citrus trees in the backyard. Bummer.


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Lookin' good Helen  


Not to get off topic but I hear the whole citrus industry is really taking a hit with all of this crazy weather.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 21, 2007)

keep us posted!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 21, 2007)

Nice butts Helen!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 21, 2007)

noticed any difference with the Piedmont thing yet?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 21, 2007)

Looks like a great start Helen. Hard to believe that we have a female here who is handier than Greg!    It's a shame about the trees and the frost, looks like the price of citrus fruit is gonna go up!


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Jan 21, 2007)

Not often I get to say the words..."Nice butt Helen"..and not be in fear of a  whack by my wife


----------



## Cliff H. (Jan 21, 2007)

Is that done with the charcoal pan or the water pan ?


----------



## Diva Q (Jan 22, 2007)

Nice job Helen.

Well done.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 22, 2007)

Looking good Helen.  Sorry about the trees though.


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Jan 22, 2007)

brian j said:
			
		

> those piedmont pans looking interesting.  my only problem with them (and its more a problem with the brinkman pan) is that i can't pile as much lump in there.



How high off the ring are you filling it with lump?


----------



## Finney (Jan 22, 2007)

Helen_Paradise said:
			
		

> [quote="brian j":2tbw1rph]those piedmont pans looking interesting.  my only problem with them (and its more a problem with the brinkman pan) is that i can't pile as much lump in there.



How high off the ring are you filling it with lump?[/quote:2tbw1rph]

High... that's how high.  :roll:


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Jan 22, 2007)

brian j said:
			
		

> [quote="Helen_Paradise":23avsipn]How high off the ring are you filling it with lump?


for longs cooks as high as i can fill it.  i've had to taken some out before because i couldn't put middle section on.   [/quote:23avsipn]

Pictures...I need a picture.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 22, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> Helen_Paradise said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



High... that's how high.  :roll:[/quote:2pqpw2ai]

I thought it was ....very :roll:


----------

